# -_- Dog just ate cellophane



## chimunga (Aug 29, 2014)

One of my idiot neighbors left a piece of cellophane with some sandwich on it on our shared lawn. I was taking Watson out to pee, and talking on my cellphone, something I never do, but he really had to pee while I was on the phone. So of course, he gulps up the cellophane. I managed to grab him and get a piece out, but he swallowed the rest. He swallowed it whole, and it was in a ball when it went down. 

Should I be concerned? It was about the amount of cellophane needed to cover a small sandwich. Just watch his poop and make sure it passes? It happened about five minutes ago.


----------



## Rescued (Jan 8, 2012)

Nug has pooped out whole mayo packets before (I know I know, he's a lab) and they just sort of wrap around his poop so I'm going to say you're probably good here.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## chimunga (Aug 29, 2014)

Yeah. I called the vet. They said if he had any vomiting or lethargy, to bring him in, but otherwise not to worry. I just gave him some pumpkin mixed with water and wet puppy food.


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

I usually give a teaspoon of vegetable oil too. (Though to be honest, I have no idea if it helps or not).


----------



## chimunga (Aug 29, 2014)

Yep. Put a little bit of that in the mix too. They said it was supposed to "lubricate" the process. Not sure how scientific that is though >.>


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

chimunga said:


> Yep. Put a little bit of that in the mix too. They said it was supposed to "lubricate" the process. Not sure how scientific that is though >.>


haha. Yeah.... but people do poop out fats like, as fats (which are naturally slippery), so maybe it works?


----------



## chimunga (Aug 29, 2014)

Maybe. Sounds sciencey


----------



## chimunga (Aug 29, 2014)

Annnd my husband just pulled poop covered cellophane out of his butt. -_- That was quicker than expected. 

Guess the pumpkin and veggie oil helped. Or it just takes about... *looks at watch* five hours for something to get through his system.


----------

